# تقرير باللغة العربية لمنظمة الفاو عن انتاج الوقود الحيوي حول العالم



## a_aziz1980 (24 أغسطس 2012)

تحتل عملية انتاج الوقود الحيوي جزءا كبيرا من البحث العلمي في الدول المنقدمة و على الأخص البحث في انتاج الوقود الحيوي من النباتات غير الغدائية . اقدم لكم تقرير باللغة العربية لمنظمة الغدية و الزراعة العالميةعن انتاج الوقود الحيوي من النباتات المختلفة و فرص النمو و المخاطر.
Shareflare.net is a totally free file hosting site. Upload and exhange Your files absolutely for free. We are not limiting speed, size or storage of files. Process of file exchange has never been that easy!


----------



## كيرو عبده (4 سبتمبر 2012)

تسلم يا غالى


----------



## طاهر محمد حاتم (11 يونيو 2013)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## amraladin (7 مايو 2014)

مشكور يا هندسه


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (11 يوليو 2014)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------

